# Are any of this lot worth a look ?



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 26, 2004)

1 Rick Tew/Tew Ryu Ninjitsu ?.:ultracool 

2 Sammy Franco/Contemporary Fighting Arts ?.:mp5: 

3 Tony Blauer/S.P.E.A.R. SYSTEM ?.:supcool: 
4 Richard Dimitri? Senshido ?:whip: 

5 Systema ?. :jedi1: 


i JUST WANNA KNOW IF ANY ARE GOOD SYSTEMS AND IF IT ST WORTH ME GETING SOME OF THE VIDS OR BOOKS.artyon:


----------



## Paul Genge (Aug 26, 2004)

I've been involved in the bujinkan and now train with Vladimir Vasiliev in Systema. 

Systema is very good. The only difficulty can be in finding someone to train with that knows what they are doing. There are some good links to sites on the Russian Martial Art part of this forum. Check them out for some more information or to find a teacher in the know.

Paul Genge


----------



## Genin Andrew (Aug 26, 2004)

I have heard that Tew Ryu Ninjutsu is a very good well rounded art, a good guy who goes by the name of 'Enson' is around here somewhere:ultracool , he is a student of Rick Tew, he might be able to help you out.

Although not "traditional" ninjutsu Tew Ryu does base some of its techniques,philosophies and such on traditional as Rick had some earlier training with Robert Bussey (ex Bujinkan) But hopefully Enson will help you out a little more.From what i know (isnt alot) RTMS is a good art and worth a look.

much respect
-andrew


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2004)

THE BIG EVIL said:
			
		

> 1 Rick Tew/Tew Ryu Ninjitsu ?.:ultracool



Dont really know too much about him, but like it was said, Enson should be able to help you on that.



> 2 Sammy Franco/Contemporary Fighting Arts ?.:mp5:
> 
> 3 Tony Blauer/S.P.E.A.R. SYSTEM ?.:supcool:
> 4 Richard Dimitri? Senshido ?:whip:



All 3 of these guys are excellent RBSD instructors.  From what I've seen of them, they take alot of the BS that you find in many arts out, and keep the most effective things.  Part of knowing how to fight is being able to understand what a fight is, and these guys have done a ton of research.



> 5 Systema ?. :jedi1:



Have heard about it, but can't tell you anything.  There is a Russian MA section on this forum.  Those guys can probably help you best.




> i JUST WANNA KNOW IF ANY ARE GOOD SYSTEMS AND IF IT ST WORTH ME GETING SOME OF THE VIDS OR BOOKS.artyon:



It all comes down to what YOU want to get out of your training.  Do a little research on all of them and decided whats best for you!

Good luck in your search!

Mike


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 26, 2004)

Systema works and is a lot of fun.  Don't know anything about the others.

Jeff


----------



## Enson (Aug 30, 2004)

THE BIG EVIL said:
			
		

> 1 Rick Tew/Tew Ryu Ninjitsu ?.:ultracool


thanks andrew!:ultracool 

well, as a practicioner of rtms tew ryu ninjutsu i *might* have a one sided opinion. i believe rtms is a very well rounded art. we do alot of different moves/techniques that arn't exactly "traditional" but we understand that. our art is founded/based on ninjutsu but we have modern applications. our art is very much ninjutsu but a very modern version. we hardly use any japanese terms in our art. we practice most weapons traditional and non traditional. you should take a look at the website found on my signature for more info. there is alot there so read through it if you are considering it as your art. the article section also has more insight on our art/science/style.

i studied all other arts and defenitly different styles of ninjustsu before joining rtms and i found this was the style that best fit me. hope this helps.
peace


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 30, 2004)

As with all arts...whatever works is good to train in!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Sep 5, 2004)

Tew Ryu?
Is that anything like Dux Ryu from _Bloodsport_ with Van Damme?

I'm always leery of anyone who names a martial art after themselves.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 5, 2004)

Tony Blauer has some VERY good stuff out there, the SPEAR system is not a complete system, it isn't supposed to be.  It is designed to use the flinch response and let you survive until your system kicks in.  

Tony seems to be an excellent instructor, very real world stuff, his stuff would make sense to most boxers/wrestlers/mma guys, not realy "artsy" if that is what you are looking for.

Lamont


----------



## Genin Andrew (Sep 6, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Tew Ryu?
> Is that anything like Dux Ryu from _Bloodsport_ with Van Damme?
> 
> I'm always leery of anyone who names a martial art after themselves.


lol no Tew-Ryu is nothing like Dux Ryu in Bloodsport, i guess its a good question though, dont wanna be getting the 2 mixed up!


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 7, 2004)

What exactly do they mean by "flinch response" I've seen this term used before but don't quite know what it means and how it differs from traditional martial arts training.


----------



## MJS (Sep 7, 2004)

sifu nick said:
			
		

> What exactly do they mean by "flinch response" I've seen this term used before but don't quite know what it means and how it differs from traditional martial arts training.



I dont know for sure, but I think it may be along these lines.  If something were to be coming towards someones face, lets say, a natural reaction would be to put the hands up, defensively to protect the face.  Basically, I think that Tony is using that natural reaction as an offense.  The hands are coming up to protect the face, therefore, you're defending your face.  Rather than just use that as an defense, he's using the hands coming up as an offensive move, hence the name SPEAR, to slam his arms/hands, into the attacker.

Again, this is only a shot in the dark I'm taking here.  From seeing pics. of this, I can only assume this is what hes doing.

Mike


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 8, 2004)

Makes sense. If anyone here has ecer tried the SPEAR system I'd love to hear any pros and cons. Especially when it comes to practicality in law enforcement situations which he seems to push towards on his site.


----------



## Enson (Sep 8, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Tew Ryu?
> Is that anything like Dux Ryu from _Bloodsport_ with Van Damme?
> 
> I'm always leery of anyone who names a martial art after themselves.


nothing similar besides the one syllible names. 
leery?... well i guess one can make up a cool japanese name that really means "flush the toilet" and everyone that doesn't know will think that its a cool style. a style were you use circular movements. rtms is more upfront. it is rick tew's way of ninjutsu. thats pretty much it. sorry for any confusion this might have caused.
peace


----------



## Blindside (Sep 8, 2004)

MJS is pretty close to it (regarding the SPEAR).

There are alot of different applications, but fundamentally you are using the "arms up" flinch to go into an aggresive self defense tech.  

For police officers (and Tony does alot with police) it is useful because it is fairly easily trained, and it won't get you fired for excessive brutality because it doesn't LOOK bad, and is effective.  (That you repeatedly practice to get a forearm shot to the brachial plexus for a brachial stun is VERY nice.  )  I don't remember if the SPEAR tape went over this, but you can see how it can be used with weapon retention concepts for LEOs.  I find it very useful, it also forms part of the basis for his anti-grappling stuff.

I have several of Tony Blauer's tapes, they were all very good, though I didn't really care for Range Rover tape.  

Lamont


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanx for the info. I might pick up one of those videos. I need something geared toward law enforcement and use of force issues. Sounds like it's a worth looking into.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2004)

THE BIG EVIL said:
			
		

> 1 Rick Tew/Tew Ryu Ninjitsu ?.:ultracool
> 
> 2 Sammy Franco/Contemporary Fighting Arts ?.:mp5:
> 
> ...


for GODS sake get your hands on Senshido's stuff. What you want answers to will dictate what video/book you will buy. If you want any advice, send me a PM.

And Franco?? well sure i have issues with his ****** attitude, but his stuff rules as well.  War Machine is an AWESOME book, as is War Craft.  I have a few of his videos as well.  I'm putting Franco second cause he is more technique orientated, and i hate techniques.

There's your cheap promo Rich


----------



## jesse sutton (Oct 19, 2004)

can someone tell me what makes systema different from other martial arts. I've seen a couple sites, but it doesnt really tell me enough about what they do. Whats so special about it? Any details?


----------



## Paul Genge (Oct 20, 2004)

I have placed a large number of articles on various aspects of the system on my site http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk. They may answer some of your questions about the system and it's training methods.

When I first met Vlad I had no intention of becoming a Systema practicioner. I was from a Bujinkan Taijutsu background and was quite happy with that, but I did want to see if there was anything I could steal from the system to improve my own training.

The reason why I stopped practicing the Bujinkan art and got a air ticket to Toronto to train at Vlad's was because of the following experiences during my first course with Vladimir.


1. He remained relaxed and calm no matter what style, movement or speed the attacker used against him. His movement was always smooth and perfectly timed. Even during random attacks.

2. He had excellent drills and explanations for what was happening that enabled instant inprovement.

3. When I tried to catch him out during a demo where I had to kick him I ended on the floor every time. At one point one of my kicks made contact with his body. I remember thinking, 'Got him', but his body moved with the kick causing me to loose balance and fall over.

4. His work on the ground and against knives is spectacular. Systema has a well thought out approach to dealing with being kicked whilst on the floor that gives options other than curling up in a ball or trying to fend your attacker of with your legs.

5. Finally during one demo I saw two attackers armed with knives attack Vlad with no script. Vlad not only defended himself incredibly smoothly, but he answered a third persons question whilst doing this.

I have never looked back since starting to train with the system. The more I learn about it the greater I find it's depth. The only problem with researching the system using the web or video's is that often you cannot see what is happening to the attacker to cause them to fall or roll. Alot of this is because there is a big emphasis on not allowing your partner to draw support from your body, but it is instinctual for them to try. This is no different than when you go to to push a door and you fall forward when the person on the other side opens it as you push.  The rolling is simply the practioner trying not to fall badly or cause injury to themselves by remaining tense.  

Like anything else in life the truth is always in the tasting. If you have a chance to train with a reconised instructor take it, because you have nothing to loose. If you do not have this opportunity do not loose any sleep over it, because there are plenty of other martial arts out there to try.

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest  (UK)


----------



## still learning (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello, I have a Tony Blauer video and it was great, I like his teaching on how to avoid a fight and what to do.

 My personal feeling on video tapes,books,seminars.  In all these years of collecting videos(viewing them), reading everything, and anything, about Martial arts. is this, in every single one...I have learn something new,even if it was just a small thing!  Our learning can come from many places, do not limit yourself?   Yes I have some terrible books and videos...but each had something to offer or think about.  When you do get a great book or video...WOW, It's like moving forward in our training by 100 steps on this long, and never ending journey.  Go for it!  .....Best of luck....Aloha


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 25, 2007)

Rich Dimitry's stuff is very good.
So is Marc Macyoung.
I find Tony Blauers material is useful. I trained with him for a little over 3 years and have several of his tapes. His only drawback is he tends to get overly technical and repetetive to waste space on his videos. Also he talks just for the sake of talking and making himself feel important. I wouldn't bother training with him in person, but some of his vids are good.  Try the Take it to the Streets video.
Richard Dimitry's Shredder vid is amazing. Read Marc Macyoung's website for tons of info.


----------

